# Bugs!!!!!!!!!!



## budman56 (Apr 25, 2007)

Im almost positive there is another post about this so sorry, but on one of my out door plant babies there are little circular holes on one leaf  ill try to get  a picture up but im guessing it was a grasshopper or something i was wondering if there is any simple thing to do to stop the madness.All help will be greatly apprecated. Thanks:afroweed:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 25, 2007)

I would try an insecticide containing neem oil, it works for a variety of pests. By the way do you notice any tiny flies hovering around your garden?  You may have thrips and they are sometimes confused for fruit gnats.  Here are a couple pics for reference. I hope this helps. :farm:


----------



## budman56 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks is there any house hold way to do this without going to a store?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

aspirin...15 a gallon.


----------



## budman56 (Apr 25, 2007)

hey bom dont really get what your saying here


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

Add aspirin to water. 15 to a gallon. Feed your plants with it. It will not harm them, it's the only thing I use for bug control.


----------



## budman56 (Apr 25, 2007)

Do u think advill will work?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 25, 2007)

1. Tobacco or Nicotine Spray:
This mixture is great for combating many different types of bugs, but especially caterpillars, aphids, and many types of those nasty worms. 
What you need: 
1 cup of tobacco 
1 gallon of water 
Put the tobacco into the container of water. Allow the mixture to set for approximately 24 hours. After it has stood for a day, check the color. It should be the shade of weak tea. If it is too dark, just dilute it with water until it looks right. 
 or
Soap Spray
1 to 2 tablespoons liquid soap
1 quart water
Combine ingredients in a spray bottle.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

budman56 said:
			
		

> Do u think advill will work?


no advil!!! Aspirin is the only thing that will work. Aspirin only!!!!


----------



## 3patas (Apr 25, 2007)

budman56 said:
			
		

> Thanks is there any house hold way to do this without going to a store?


 hey my friend just add 2 to 3 drops os dish soap to a spray bottle and spray that on your plant aspirin can burn take a piece and chaw onit  it will burn like hell and any harm to me is harm to my babys so the safe way togo is dish and soap do some reserch and youll see peace out


----------



## budman56 (Apr 25, 2007)

allright im going to go with the dish soap cause its the easiest and i dont have asprin so i will let u all no how it works thanks for the help


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 25, 2007)

If you get the soap to hot it will burn them in the sun. Alos as early in the season it is  make sure its not slugs instead of insects.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 26, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey my friend just add 2 to 3 drops os dish soap to a spray bottle and spray that on your plant aspirin can burn take a piece and chaw onit  it will burn like hell and any harm to me is harm to my babys so the safe way togo is dish and soap do some reserch and youll see peace out


ASPIRIN WILL NOT BURN!!! I wouldn't tell the man to use something that would kill his plants or anything I don't use myself. Salicylate is the main ingredient in aspirin and this is what the bugs don't like. It will NOT harm your plants!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 26, 2007)

That aspirin sounds like a winner that I will be trying next.


----------



## budman56 (Apr 26, 2007)

I trust you to Bom but i dont have n e asprin at the time


----------



## Old Toby (Apr 27, 2007)

Try a tea spoon of bread soda mixed with about a litre of water and spray every few days till mr grasshopper has dissapeared


----------



## stoner (May 6, 2007)

does anyone know how many 15 gallons is in litres?


----------



## Dewayne (May 6, 2007)

it's like 60 liters (not exact but near that)

And on insecticide i use seven dust 5%, i find it perfect.


----------



## 3patas (May 7, 2007)

1 gallon is about 4 liter so you make the math peace out


----------



## stoner (May 7, 2007)

do you just spray down the leaves with a spray bottle with the aspirin mixture????


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> no advil!!! Aspirin is the only thing that will work. Aspirin only!!!!


 
No ibuprofin or acetominifin either.  

Muahaha, I crack myself up.

:laugh:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 8, 2007)

stoner said:
			
		

> do you just spray down the leaves with a spray bottle with the aspirin mixture????


Yes, or you can feed it directly in the soil.


----------



## stoner (May 17, 2007)

so add it to the water?


----------

